# Why would this happen?



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2022)

Higher Core Clock Max Reached, lower score? 









						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2022)

It happens..


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 16, 2022)

instability, clock stretching, dropped frames, background tasks, bad luck...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> instability, clock stretching, dropped frames, background tasks, bad luck...


Just seems like in every run I do with a higher CPU clock the card performs worse despite the CPU doing better? This seems counterintuitive to me.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2022)

_Overclocking a GPU can increase number of errors (because stability is reduced) per second and these errors can force hardware to do re-compute/send for these erroneous values.
Too many error-fixing weighs over benefits of increased frequency. _









						How can an overclocked GPU generate a lower benchmark score than the same GPU clocks at default?
					

Answer (1 of 3): What that indicates to me is that the GPU was not the bottleneck in your setup. If your VRAM or PCI-E bus or even the CPU can’t move data to the GPU fast enough to keep it fed (and the reasons for this can be multi-fold), no amount of overclocking the GPU will give you any additi...




					www.quora.com


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 16, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> _Overclocking a GPU can increase number of errors (because stability is reduced) per second and these errors can force hardware to do re-compute/send for these erroneous values.
> Too many error-fixing weighs over benefits of increased frequency. _
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. Increasing clocks doesn't give performance increase after certaint point in every scenario.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Pretty much this. Increasing clocks doesn't give performance increase after certaint point in every scenario.


I get this, but what confuses me is the fact that in the attached screenshots you can see my CPU score goes up.

So if it were an issue with the CPU Performance, I'd expect my CPU performance to go down.
How can the CPU bench better but the GPU bench worse?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2022)

So I just brought RAM Speeds to what they are rated and killed any CPU Tweaks and now my score is inline with expectations.









						I scored 28 489 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi,
If seriously benchmarking turn off power saving nonsense and run the entire benchmark pegged at boost or beyond clocks.








						Windows 11 Tweaks for GPU Benchmark
					

Updated for 22H2  - Install without Internet - When it prompts you to go online, press Shift+F10 and type "OOBE\BYPASSNRO" (that's an o not a zero at the end). After the automatic reboot you can install without network - Install on systems without TPM, UEFI or other requirements...




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Windows 10 Tweaks for VGA Benchmark
					

Updated for Windows 10 21H2 Update  - Install without Internet, so you can create an offline user - name the user "TPU" (the user will be deleted at the end of the scripts and you're using "Administrator") - Install VGA driver, from USB, still without network, so Windows Update won't install a...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

